# 30 Gallon Planted - Highish Tech Video



## DeskMan (Apr 24, 2015)

Hey everyone. 

Just uploaded a short video of my planted tank to YouTube. 

Comments, critique and questions welcome. 

Thanks

https://youtu.be/ehV71rudg0A


----------



## Willcooper (May 31, 2015)

Pretty. I like the little hut or whatever it is. The light green plant throughout most of the scape, what is it? The only critique I have, and I'm only mentioning it because I saw some hair algae, would be to reduce the flow on the air stone by a lot or completely and move the co2 diffuser under the output of the filter to get better flow. The air stone is causing a decent amount of off gassing, which means your wasting co2. Your drop checker is dark green and with those, assuming, t5 lights you have you will prob need as much co2 being dissolved as possible. Try to make your drop checker look nice and lime green bordering on yellow as long as your fish don't mind and if that doesn't help get the hair algae out of the way, shorten your photo period by a bit. How are you fertilizing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

